# He bit my ear. Lol!



## Dvdh1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Very bizarre, I had fed Bee earlier so I know he wasn't hungry. He crawled out of his enclosure up my arm and onto my shoulder. Then he wandered down and onto the floor. He crawled back onto me and up on my shoulder. All of a sudden I felt tugging on my ear. It didn't hurt at all but I tapped on him and he let go. I felt my ear and it was bleedind quite a bit. 

I am wondering why he would do that. A couple of factors I can think of are I hadn't taken a shower yet today and maybe there was a apetizing scent or something that he didn't agree with. Or, he is outside and it is 96 degrees out. Maybe the sweat coming off me was appealing. IDK? 

Any serious, and not so serious comments welcome. Lol!



_________________
1 B&W Argentine tegu: June 29, 2009, Whitey/Jam hatchling "Bumblebee"
1 Colombian B&W tegu: Matrix
1 yellow belly ball python: Rayden
1 normal ball python: Kyra
1 min. Australian shephard: Jessie


----------



## AWD247 (Oct 11, 2009)

I think its cause you didnt take a shower.. :rasp 
Im joking!! :mrgreen: just couldnt resist,.

But seriously I think you were right when you mentioed the sweat, I think the sweat may have produced a scent/ saltiness that tempted a quick taste. Sounds like it was more interested in finding out what it was, cause if it really wanted to grab a bite of you, you woulda felt more than just a lil tug.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 11, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> I think its cause you didnt take a shower.. :rasp
> Im joking!! :mrgreen: just couldnt resist,.
> 
> But seriously I think you were right when you mentioed the sweat, I think the sweat may have produced a scent/ saltiness that tempted a quick taste. Sounds like it was more interested in finding out what it was, cause if it really wanted to grab a bite of you, you woulda felt more than just a lil tug.




I am expecting the jokes. Lol! 

I felt about 3 tugs then he let go after I tapped him. And I can only find one pin hole on the back side of my ear. 

Right after it happened, I cleaned up. Then I went feed him some more and he wasn't interested in anything. 

Yes, I know he didn't want anything. CAUSE HE JUST ATE MY EAR!!! Lmao!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe you should change his name to Tyson??!!! :mrgreen: 

Our female Blue did that to me. I was working on building her a full size enclosure in the end of July, I was very sweaty. I came in to take a break and picked her up. She licked back and forth between both ears and WACK, she grabbed one!!! When she finally let go she looked all around, like who me??!! The pic was taken after cleaning it up once.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 11, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> Maybe you should change his name to Tyson??!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Our female Blue did that to me. I was working on building her a full size enclosure in the end of July, I was very sweaty. I came in to take a break and picked her up. She licked back and forth between both ears and WACK, she grabbed one!!! When she finally let go she looked all around, like who me??!! The pic was taken after cleaning it up once.



too funny!
The ear bleeds pretty good. I love that in the midst of it all, this would be a great picture. Lol!

So far the consensus is the sweat. I'm a saltoholic too. He gets that from my side of the family


----------



## paulsreef (Oct 11, 2009)

My young tegu crawlled up my arm onto my shoulder today and I thought to myself; I hope he doesn't bite my ear, and I was lucky, he didn't. Our tegu loves exploring and I see him biting things, usually if they're the colour red. Once he gets used to a room, he eventually walks over and lies on me or on one of my kids, that's when it's the most rewarding.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 11, 2009)

It is very rewarding when they just walk up to you and crawl up and go to sleep


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 11, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> It is very rewarding when they just walk up to you and crawl up and go to sleep


hmm still waiting on that moment.
robert


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 11, 2009)

hmm still waiting on that moment.
robert[/quote]

what is yours doing


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 11, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> hmm still waiting on that moment.
> robert



what is yours doing[/quote]
walks around and is very skittish. she will walk onto me.. but if she see's her cage she wants nothing more then being in there.
robert


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 11, 2009)

How big is she? Is there anything going on outside her enclosure that will frighten her to want to be back inside? 

I made sure there were no sudden movements and everyone stays quiet. His enclosure is outside and was skittish in his enclosure for about two weeks with all the sights and sounds of nature. But once he was in the house he was fine.

Now he is used to all the noise and movements that he doesn't flinch at anything.
I was finishing a bigger enclosure that attaches to his current enclosure today. I had compressor and nail gun and saw going and he was just checking everything out. 
I was worried for a little bit that putting him outside was going to be more challenging after the first couple of days. Then, as he got used to everything, I think it will make him calmer in the long run.

Very slow movements, quiet and the T shirt in the enclosure are the main things I do . I hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 11, 2009)

The only thing that goes in the room where she is is me. I got her on july 13th. Movements are slow around him.. i sit with my hand in the tank, sit by the tank, sit in the tub, and sit on the floor in the bathroom with her. She has never tried to bite or tail whip me. But she prefers to be in her cage. she has been in a 4x2x2 cage since i got her.
robert


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not sure what the drive is to be back in her cage. I am assuming she feels safe in there, but thats just an assumption. 

If there is anybody else out there that can offer some feedback to wyattroa (Robert) that would be cool


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 12, 2009)

i think she just had multiple personalities. Like to day she came out we went in the bathroom and all she wanted was to be on me.. go figure..

But back on your topic.. that is one of my fear of having my gu on my shoulders. I also always wear socks just incase she looks at one of my sausage toes..lol
robert


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 12, 2009)

wyattroa said:


> i think she just had multiple personalities. Like to day she came out we went in the bathroom and all she wanted was to be on me.. go figure..
> 
> But back on your topic.. that is one of my fear of having my gu on my shoulders. I also always wear socks just incase she looks at one of my sausage toes..lol
> robert



Lol! I always keep the socks on too


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 12, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> wyattroa said:
> 
> 
> > I also always wear socks just incase she looks at one of my sausage toes..lol
> ...


That is very important!!!!! My wife and kids have had there toes snapped at!!!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 12, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> Dvdh1 said:
> 
> 
> > wyattroa said:
> ...



good to know our intuition was right. Thanks for the confermation


----------

